# Oista Sponge filters



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Has anyone heard of this, have this, or have an opinion on this sponge filter? Is it like ATI where it needs an air stone, or is it like SeaPora where I can just put the airline into it?

http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=gs-00145


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I believe it just the ATI sponge filter, which does not need an air stone just connect an air line to the filter. I don't think you can buy replacement sponges for these as you can with ATI filters but the price is good.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Do you happen to know how many gallons it's for? The small (http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=gs-00145) seems to be for a 10 gallong, but the large (http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=gs-00146) doesn't seem that much bigger =/ Do you think the large is sufficient for a 29 gallon?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

While the ATI may not need an airstone, it works better with one. As well, the air should be fed to the bottom of the filter, for maximum effect. The longer the water column in the filter the more water it will move. This filter looks to be a knockoff of the ATI.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

You can maximize efficiency with sponge filters by making the uplift tube longer too. If it has no uplift tube, adding one that goes to just below the water surface will help, and if it has one that is not long enough to reach the surface, add a piece that will make it reach just below the surface. Clear rigid tubing works well, but you can use soft tubing too.. just find a way to keep it straight, more or less. The longer the distance the air has to travel, the stronger the suction and more efficient the filter. But it will never be strong enough to damage any livestock. I add air stones to any sponge filter than allows room for one, it makes them quieter, and works better also.


----------

